# Usar un transformador 12-0-12 V y de 1A en Multisim



## Tazzadar (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy usando multisim recien hace unas horas para hacer una simulación de un circuito analógico (Una fuente regulada de Voltaje). Resulta que tuve problemas con usar el transformador y al final pude usar uno de 12-0-12 V, pero no se como ponerle la corriente con la que yo quiero trabajar, en este caso quiero ponerle de 1.5 A. Les adjunto la imagen del transformador que uso y sus lecturas y mi archivo de multisim con la simulación de la fuente regulada con protección Anticortos. Gracias a todos


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ago 4, 2010)

No entendi vos quere simular todo el circuito con 1.5A ??


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 4, 2010)

si amigo, quiero simular todo con el transformador 12-0-12 v y que sea de 1.5 A. Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Ago 4, 2010)

Creo que ya sé lo que estás intentando hacer, pero predecir la caída del trafo (y todo lo que sigue atrás) a medida que le pedís corriente no es algo que se pueda hacer en la simulación. Por lo menos no sin muchos datos del aparato.

Mejor poné una sonda en las rtamas de alimentación y cuando midan 1A sabrás que estás en el límite.

Si no es para eso que querés ponerlo de 1A, ¿para qué es?.
Saludos


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 6, 2010)

Si, gracias también me dijeron que la corriente no es algo que se pueda hacer en la simulación u_u muchas gracias por la ayuda Cacho.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 6, 2010)

De nada Tazz.

Saludos


----------



## mikky (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola a todos como sca en el multisim el transformador de 12v osea  del 127v de ca a 12v de ca claro si alguien me ayuda


----------



## Tazzadar (Ago 31, 2010)

Hola amigo, yo lo hize usando el transformador TS_Virtual y luego le haces doble clic y en la pestaña de value le puse de primary to secondary turns ratio 9.15 y eso me daba un transformador de CA de 12 - 0 12 v


----------



## tanatoskun (Ene 17, 2011)

hola amigos yo tambien tengo la misma duda quiero que en la salida del transfromador sea de 1A pero no se como,
el transformador es para una fuente reguladora y es de 115VAC - 9v 9v, 1A,9W
gracias por sus respuestas


----------

